# Thriantas



## wooly_queen (Apr 23, 2010)

[align=center]This will be the permanent thread for my pictures now.  Watch my babies grow up from now until they are ready to be shown. [/align]
[align=center]Here are some pictures from today. They FINALLY all have their eyes open. lol They are 2 weeks old right now.[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 23, 2010)

Hay Girl!!! Post one of those pictures in my Hoppy Spring photo contest.. Today is the last day!!! Thanks

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=56310&forum_id=21


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 23, 2010)

They are very very cute by the way! :inlove::hugsquish::inlove:


----------



## wooly_queen (Apr 23, 2010)

lol I entered the one of them all together. 

Thankies!


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank You for doing that!!! They are very lovely!! I cant wait until mine haves their eyes open


----------



## Myia09 (Apr 23, 2010)

So freaking adorable!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 23, 2010)

Awww!! They're so cute and they look huge!! 

Can't wait for more pictures! 

Emily


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 23, 2010)

So cute!
Can you put one in a little box and post it to me? Thanks I'll be expecting it soon


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 23, 2010)

Hay! Why you changed your website to a different website??


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 23, 2010)

So so cute. I am in love with Thriantas 

Jen


----------



## wooly_queen (Apr 23, 2010)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> So cute!
> Can you put one in a little box and post it to me? Thanks I'll be expecting it soon



Hahaha! Nah, I think I'll keep them here. lol





> Hay! Why you changed your website to a different website??



I did that a while ago! lol I like weebly a little better than webs. My rabbit care site is still on webs though.


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 23, 2010)

I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm jealous of it..


----------



## wooly_queen (Apr 23, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm jealous of it..


It took FOREVER. lol I had to copy and paste so much info for the pages about the breeds and stuff....ugh. But I am really happy with the site. So it's cool.


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah!! 

Minda needs you on the hoppy spring photo contest!


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 23, 2010)

And I know that this doesnt belong here but. I was looking at your website at your woolies.. I didnt see Finch's parents??


----------



## wooly_queen (Apr 23, 2010)

Finch's daddy is going to be 6 years old May 5th. So he is retired...poor little old man. lol And I retired her mama and sister too.  So that's why they aren't there. They are just my pets now.


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh! Why is that??


----------



## wooly_queen (Apr 23, 2010)

I got better quality does. XD 

Emo (Finch's sister) had a black daughter named Kira that replaced her. I just won't get rid of Emo cuz I'm attached...I love her to much. lol

And Kira also replaced Brand New (their mama and Kira's grandma) because she is smaller and better quality as well...and the same color. I don't need that many black does. lol


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 23, 2010)

I understand that about these dang mismark no showable bun's that i have.. I have too many


----------



## wooly_queen (Apr 23, 2010)

lol

You can sell them as pets.  Advertise all over with cute little flyers and stuff. 

Emo was from my first woolylitter...so she holds sentimental value. lol And I didn't sell Percy cuz he was my first wooly ever. XD Brandy I could probably part with...but she is kinda a butt face so I dont think anyone would want her! Hahaha!


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah! I'm selling 4 bucks in Wisconsin show's. And even daddy to the babies because he haves no mane. And he haves wooly on hes ears,ect.. But he made cute babies


----------



## wooly_queen (Apr 23, 2010)

lol Well, good luck! Hopefully you can sell them! Make room for some good bunnies.


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes!! And Thanks Brianna.. Sorry for hogging your thread...

Keep posting your pictures. I might have to steal some..j.k...LOL


----------



## wooly_queen (Apr 23, 2010)

lol It's ok.  I might add more pictures next week...don't know if I can wait that long though. lol


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 23, 2010)

lol


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Apr 23, 2010)

AWWW they're sooo adorable!!!! they grow up soo quickly!


----------



## wooly_queen (May 2, 2010)

3 weeks old now. :biggrin2:Took some pictures today out on the picnic table in the back yard.


----------



## TinysMom (May 2, 2010)

Oh my...cuteness overload. I almost choked on my sub at those pictures - they were so cute and I was trying to laugh with food in my mouth.

Note to self: Do not look at cute baby pictures while eating...


----------



## katt (May 3, 2010)

oh! look at them! you are so close to me too.

anytime you might be in traverse, just drop one off. . . lol

so totally cute!


----------



## Sweetie (May 3, 2010)

Cuteness overload! They are so cute.


----------



## wooly_queen (May 3, 2010)

lol Thanks guys.  I can't wait for my little wooly babies to get cuter too. XD


----------



## Nela (May 3, 2010)

0.0

*Gasp*

*Thud*


----------



## mistyjr (May 16, 2010)

Cute Babies!!


----------



## Demismith (May 16, 2010)

My Thrianta babies are a bit younger than yours, as you know and they have similar belly colour to yours. Does their colour even out as they grow?


----------



## wooly_queen (May 16, 2010)

Yeah, it's weird how their bellies are like almost white! But they are a little over a month old now and the color has evened out over their bellies.


----------



## Demismith (May 16, 2010)

Oh thank goodness! lol


----------



## Tweetiepy (May 16, 2010)

What kind of bunnies are those? Look at those big feet?
So cute!


----------



## missyscove (May 16, 2010)

*Tweetiepy wrote: *


> What kind of bunnies are those? Look at those big feet?
> So cute!


They're Thriantas.


----------

